# Gracie who'd a thought



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Very chilled out these days


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

She looks deep in thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Doditwo, is really relaxed maybe she is pondering a thing or two


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah who'da thought? I see nice relaxed eyes, relaxed ear posture and a nice relaxed jaw. How wonderful is that! Now she is a lovely connection to your mom for real.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's been just over 3 1/2 years since my mom passed away, one major change recently was another change in diet Gracie is eating food for a sensitive stomach and she loves this food. Gracie is so much easier to be with and as you can see she is so much more relaxed. That along with regular meds has us here.

Food aggressive Gracie is been replaced with a pup who joins the poodles for morning tricks for treats.

Small steps have come so far. 

Yes Catherine I have a furry reminder of my mom


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Chill out, chill out. SUch a relaxed companion. Happy to hear doing well on food.


----------

